# About.com- EnteraGamÂ™ for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My good friend Jeffrey D. Roberts, of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group told me about a new "prescription medical food product" for IBS, EnteraGamÂ™. EnteraGamÂ™ is a powder that you mix with water and drink. It's primary ingredient is a "serum-derived bovine immunoglobulin/protein isolate" (SBI) thought to help to address inflammation within the gut.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

